# Royal Mail cant accept insects...what?



## CrabbyPatty (Jun 9, 2010)

So i've just got back from the post office after having a package turned down because it contained live insects. I explained to the guy that i've been sending them off through the same post office for a couple of years, his response was ''no, we cant accept insects'' i then explained to him that insect breeders and businesses all over the country post their insects via royal mail, his response was ''well no, we cant accept live insects unfortunately'' i was like.....lol. He went in the back room to check on ''the system'' to check if they were allowed to be sent off. He came out and said ''i'm sorry we cant deliver live insects, all post offices all over the country will not accept live insects''

Has anyone ever been knocked back when sending there insects? I've checked on the restricted goods on the Royal Mail website and it says nothing about ''we dont accept live insects''. http://www.royalmail.com/portal/rm/content1?catId=400138&mediaId=36200679

So what is he talking about?


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Some people who aren't as clued up will see them as 'live animals', which aren't allowed to be sent via Royal Mail. However people get around this by stating that an insect is an invertebrate so therefore not technically an animal.

I usually just lie & say I'm posting it on behalf of someone else, to avoid the interrogation.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

I spoke to RMSD the other day and they said they have insects sent by mail all the time with no issues, he even said any time I want to send a T to bring it in and they will make sure there end it is handled with utmost care...... I was shocked really.... More so now reading this


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

certain insects are allowed - from the page you linked to

_Bees, Leeches, Pupae and Chrysalides, Caterpillars, Lugworms, Rag worms, Earthworms, Maggots, Silkworms, Fish fry and Fish eggs, Mealworms, Crickets, certain Parasites and destroyers of Noxious Pests, and some other insects sent between recognised institutions are allowed. You must use boxes that protect both the creatures and Royal Mail staff from harm. Use First Class as the minimum service and clearly label the package as *"URGENT - LIVING CREATURES"*. Mark the sender's name and address on the outer wrapping._

But TBH when I post I never indicate that the parcel contains anything alive. I've seen videos of how some Royal Mail staff treat anything marked Fragile, I can't imagine what they would do with a package they knew contained a spider!


----------



## CrabbyPatty (Jun 9, 2010)

So i'll go back tomorrow and cover the box in live insect stickers, see what they say.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Print that page and take it with you : victory:


----------



## CrabbyPatty (Jun 9, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> certain insects are allowed - from the page you linked to
> 
> _Bees, Leeches, Pupae and Chrysalides, Caterpillars, Lugworms, Rag worms, Earthworms, Maggots, Silkworms, Fish fry and Fish eggs, Mealworms, Crickets, certain Parasites and destroyers of Noxious Pests, and some other insects sent between recognised institutions are allowed. You must use boxes that protect both the creatures and Royal Mail staff from harm. Use First Class as the minimum service and clearly label the package as *"URGENT - LIVING CREATURES"*. Mark the sender's name and address on the outer wrapping._
> 
> But TBH when I post I never indicate that the parcel contains anything alive. I've seen videos of how some Royal Mail staff treat anything marked Fragile, I can't imagine what they would do with a package they knew contained a spider!


The guy actually asked me what was in the box, in which i replied ''live insects''. In the box were 7 ghost mantids getting sent to Malta via International Signed for Delivery. I walked up to the counter and said ''hi can i send this off via International Signed for please'', he asked ''wheres it going?'' i said ''Malta'' he asked ''whats in it?'' i replied ''live insects''. Then he started chatting ****. Its actually pi**ed me off quite some that.

The box never had any live insect stickers on it, i never put them on because i know they would get kicked around with by the staff.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

hmm I guess because it is going abroad they have to fill in a label for Customs? Hence them asking what the contents were.

The regs might be different for international posting even within the EU.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

as posted they can though you'll notice most of the things we keep aren't on it. I just ask it to be posted by RMSD and don't mention contents, if I'm asked I'll just say a present, or if I think their reaction will be ok then something like mealworms (which are allowed and I've done that before).

I've emailed them before about it as I was turned down once, but then they showed me on their monitor what invertebrates could be sent and so I just picked meal worms and said it was a tub of those. The response I got was that it would take too much time to think of every possible invertebrate but as long as it wasn't DWA it was ok...(so that person sounded clued up since they mentioned DWA)...though I imagine folks receive DWA scorps all the time and though not DWA I doubt a postman would be happy of a Sicarius terrosus bit him..


----------



## CrabbyPatty (Jun 9, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> hmm I guess because it is going abroad they have to fill in a label for Customs? Hence them asking what the contents were.
> 
> The regs might be different for international posting even within the EU.


I sent off a package to the exact same person at the exact same address in Malta last week, from the same post office lol. I still have the receipt and i even asked him so what happened to my package last week? he said ''oh that got sent off but after you left i checked on the system and we cant accept live insects'' thats why he asked me what was in the box. I think hes just a clown.


----------



## lethalmethal (Jul 21, 2010)

clearly a jobsworth i live in a tiny village one post office and the woman in there is quite pleasant however i do lie and say its crickets or mealworms in the box though and am pretty certain if she knew it was a T id be refused try a diff post office if ya can :2thumb:


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

_ "sent between recognised institutions are allowed"

_This is the keep part of their rules and it doesn't matter what it says they will or won't accept on their list it means that if your not a recognised institution sending to another they don't have to accept your live insects. It's best just to not alert their attention to the contents at all and if they ask whats in it just tell a white lie or tell them to mind their own business.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

This is why i always say the box has clothes in it lol


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

selina20 said:


> This is why i always say the box has clothes in it lol


I got for jewellery 

It warrants the need for a large box which weights next to nothing


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*they will not pay up if they get lost*

i had some go missing via royal mail and when i wrote to them they refused to pay the insurance and gave some story it is not permitted to send tarantulas in the post so if you ever lose a parcel say its something else


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Don't tell them what's in there? When i package them up i NEVER write on the box what's in there, because even if it was taken i feel you might get a sadistic postman Pat that will play football with a box with 'just a spider' in.

I get asked what the value is, and i tend to say like £100. RMSD is supposed to really look after the packages. So don't declare what's in there, just pack them up really well


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I never label my packages and never tell them whats in them. They questioned me a couple of times about the value of the box being so high and yet the box feels empty (mostly send hatchlings). I started off telling them im clearing out the loft, thats it. If they are going abroad I just make something up. My local post office is only small so they know me pretty well now (been posting snails for about 10years).


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I also say a silly high value on it for the insurance with RMSD. Mostly because they have to pay out if it's damaged, and I imagine it's more cost effective to not damage something 'worth' £350!

Other than that I NEVER put an insects sticker on there, and if they do ask I'll say mealworms or somthing and never admit to a tarantula.


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

i use diffrent things as to the contents, my last one was a wedgewood vase :lol2: gullability of the dosey blond behind the counter belives it so hey why not :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

I worked for DHL so know first hand what people will do for fun if they see a box marked 'fragile, live specimens or ^this way up^'. It's safer for whatever you send to have it in a plain box.


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

when I used to send stuff my RMSD (not bugz though) nobody ever asked me what's inside ? they ask about the value and that's it. and that was in 3-4 different PO's


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Interesting thread - I send a lot of parcels (not insects or animals though) either ordinary post, recorded or special delivery, and have never been asked what is in them, but then they are only within the UK.

If a claim is made you do have to give proof of value, ie Paypal receipt, copy of eBay listing, so I don't think you can over-inflate the value on the claim form.


----------



## aurora24 (Jul 8, 2010)

we never have a problem but if its different people that arent clued up on wether u can or not they are always amazed:gasp:


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

aurora24 said:


> we never have a problem but if its different people that arent clued up on wether u can or not they are always amazed:gasp:


 
i got told i coulddnt send a t but i could send a box of bees, i would rather have ts escape in the back of a van than a swarm of bees :lol2:. cheeky sod,she should ask the price for insurance not whats in it because she is nosey.if she ever asks me again im telling her its an adult toy :whistling2:


----------



## aurora24 (Jul 8, 2010)

alspider said:


> i got told i coulddnt send a t but i could send a box of bees, i would rather have ts escape in the back of a van than a swarm of bees :lol2:. cheeky sod,she should ask the price for insurance not whats in it because she is nosey.if she ever asks me again im telling her its an adult toy :whistling2:


 
bet shed find that gone missing :devil::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Never had any trouble here posting bugs or live corals.
I usually mark the box as "Extremely fragile - Livestock" too!


----------

